# Roll Cage



## fingers (Apr 26, 2004)

*N12 Roll Cage*

Hi,
Does any one know of a company who makes roll cages for n12 pulsar's? any help would be great.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

fingers said:


> Hi,
> Does any one know of a company who makes roll cages for n12 pulsar's? any help would be great.


I can point you to a place where you can get info on cages - depending on what you want:

http://www.cscracing.com/

They do a lot of work with different types of cars. 

Depending on where you live, you might want to post around - most of the roll cage is the welding and it may be cheaper to get one from "scratch" from a local body/performance shop than to order, pay for shipping and still pay for the labor (which is a good chunk of the cost)

Regards,
Michael Shorten, #109


----------

